# Surf Fishing Cabo San Lucas



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Any tips on lures, bait or what type of lures? has anyone gone to Cabo and had any luck with surf fishing there? ill be there next thursday for 4 days


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I was there a LONG time ago. Smacks, Jacks, and Roosters in the surf. We were in the last hotel (at the time) on the Pacific side. North up the beach a ways there were some rocks you could get on with deeper water close up to them.
You should get a guide with live bait take you out in a Panga and troll just outside the breakers on the Pacific side of the point.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

maybe look up a guy on here named flatoutfishing and send him a pm... I know he has fished and surfed there in the past... also, its been several years but a guy on extremecoast posted an amazing photo-journal report of a trip they did duing the race that started in Texas... down baja with trailer, dirtbikes, surfboards and fishing rods


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You don't want to wade into the surf there without a PFD. The currents and rips are bad, bad, bad.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Live mullet, trolled less than 100 yards off the beach. We could have caught these all day if we wanted to. Fishing from the beach would be tough there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

Lebber32 said:


> View attachment 547982
> 
> Live mullet, trolled less than 100 yards off the beach. We could have caught these all day if we wanted to. Fishing from the beach would be tough there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that off of a charter if so about how much and how easy was it to find a guide when there??


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

The Panga boats work fine there and much less than a deep sea charter. Not sure on costs since it's been so long.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)

http://gordobanks.com/ yeah i just booked this guys 24 ft panga hope all goes well...


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice. I've caught Bonita trolling Rapala type plugs too but trolling live bait just off shore is killer. You can see the fish come for them.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Off a charter, booked thru the hotel. 8 hours for me and my wife only was $450+bait+tip. Caught rooster fish, dorado, tuna, jacks. It was a lot of fun. Saw sail fish jumping all day but never hooked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

